
Getting into the Habit of Reading - xueyongg
https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-07-20-articles-of-july/
======
ternaus
Does anyone have a problem with getting into reading?

My problem is not about making myself read, but how to find time for all the
technical and business skills that I need to read.

And I am not even talking about fiction books, that I want to read, but put
aside for now.

I am more curious to see how other people find time for reading?

Business oriented books I tend to listen as audio books while driving. But
technical literature could not be addressed this way.

